# Tivo for Direct TV



## candidog (May 23, 2007)

My old Tivo DVR HR-250 just died. I have Direct TV, so can some direct me to the model current model that replace my current one. 

I also have Direct TV new 5 LNB dish!

Greg


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

DirecTV will send you an HR20-700, not a TiVo.

www.dbsforums.com is the discussion site.

phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The HR10-250 is the older AND current HD DVR with TiVo.

If it was the hard drive that died, why not replace it?


----------



## candidog (May 23, 2007)

My question is does Tivo make a model that replaces my HR10-250 for Direct TV.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

No


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

candidog said:


> My question is does Tivo make a model that replaces my HR10-250 for Direct TV.


Negative. Directv no longer sells any other units using the Tivo software.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> DirecTV will send you an HR20-700, not a TiVo.
> 
> www.dbsforums.com is the discussion site.
> 
> phox


 Sadly, dbsforums is pretty much dead these days. www.dbstalk.com is extremely active and has tons of helpful material on the HR20.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Sadly, dbsforums is pretty much dead these days.


Sadly true, shell of it's former self. When I first got D* nearly 10 years ago, I leaned on that site. Now, it's more of a Sports forum than a Satellite forum.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

candidog said:


> My question is does Tivo make a model that replaces my HR10-250 for Direct TV.


Functionally, as in a TiVo powered DVR, no.

As an HD DVR on ther current hardware roster, yes, with the HR20-700.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Functionally, as in a TiVo powered DVR, no.
> 
> As an HD DVR on ther current hardware roster, yes, with the HR20-700.


The HR20 is not a TiVo DVR, but it's the current HD DVR DIRECTV has and it works just great. It doesn't matter to me that it's not a TiVo.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> The HR20 is not a TiVo DVR, but it's the current HD DVR DIRECTV has and it works just great.


Does not work great for everyone...


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Some Tivo Stand Alone units do not work great for everyone too......

But then again, probally 80 odd percent of Directv users do not even know a thing about Tivo, nor do they care. They are happy with Directv and their equipment, or they can switch to cable.


----------

